# Help My Goldens Find a new Home



## julieariley (Dec 9, 2009)

We are moving~ I must find a new home for 3 precious outside goldens.
2 males 1 female!
Please if anyone knows someone, please contact me!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry you cannot take them with you......


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Why can you not take them with you? We have had members move overseas and bring their precious Golden cargo with them.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you moving to an apartment? Goldens are portable.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you contacted a golden rescue near you or are you trying to sell them?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If they are outside goldens, please rehome them to inside goldens as all goldens IMO should be. Good luck.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please contact a local Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

where are you located so people can give you names of rescues - 

what are their ages?


----------



## julieariley (Dec 9, 2009)

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## julieariley (Dec 9, 2009)

Males are 12 and 9
Female is 11
I have the female with a rescue, but they won't take the males because they are not fixed.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Where are you located so that we can help you out? Any chance you can post photos?

More poor old goldies that won't get to spend the last years of their lives with their family!  I'm sad for them.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How sad for your dogs...breaks my heart...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Ohh...they are senior goldies.

This is heart breaking...

If you don't mind, what is your reasoning again for not being able to take your dogs?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Where are you located so that we can help you out? Any chance we can post photos?
> 
> More poor old goldies that won't get to spend the last years of their lives with their family!  I'm sad for them.


They are in Indianapolis.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am also curious as to why you can't take them with you. Rehoming dogs, especially seniors, is very, very stressful to them. This is very sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are two golden retriever rescues in Indiana. They say they will neuter them if they are not. I have never heard of a rescue not taking them because they are no spayed or neutered. 

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/in/sigrc.html
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/in/grrace.html


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Please don't move anywhere you can't take them, and PLEASE don't make the poor souls live outside another day. If I was local I'd temporarily foster them. This is very sad. My 12 year old dog is so important to me. I would do nearly anything to keep him with me forever.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

This breaks my heart as well, that they will not be able to live out their lives with you. Is there not some way you can arrange to get some place that will accept them? If not, PLEASE......contact the Rescue groups that Carol (BeauShel) listed for you. These dear souls deserve a chance at being neutered and to spend the rest of their lives with someone, who is willing to take them in and love them in their final years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Senior Goldens*



BeauShel said:


> Here are two golden retriever rescues in Indiana. They say they will neuter them if they are not. I have never heard of a rescue not taking them because they are no spayed or neutered.
> 
> http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/in/sigrc.html
> http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/in/grrace.html


I have never heard of that either, really surprised to hear it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please contact these rescue groups, they can help, and they will take them regardless of them being intact.

Originally Posted by *BeauShel*  
_Here are two golden retriever rescues in Indiana. They say they will neuter them if they are not. I have never heard of a rescue not taking them because they are no spayed or neutered. 

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/in/sigrc.html
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/in/grrace.html_


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Every rescue I know of neuters/spays dogs. PLEASE surrender to rescue if you cannot keep them.
This is just so sad.


----------

